# Tascam US-144MKII Calibration



## manstein (Dec 16, 2012)

HI.

I have choosen a US-144MKII for use with REW.

I have read many post about calibration, but I have a lingering doubt cables.:rolleyesno:

I must connect "line in R" to "line out R". Is it correct?

or

Line right AND line Left out to line right AND line left in??

Somewhere I have read to connect "line in" to headphones out... :gulp:

With stereo o mono cable?

Switch "Mono" in "Off"?

Thanks very much


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

manstein said:


> I must connect "line in R" to "line out R". Is it correct?


Yes



> Somewhere I have read to connect "line in" to headphones out...


Also possible, the headphone output is just another line output but with the ability to drive lower impedance loads.



> With stereo o mono cable?


Easiest is a mono cable from a line out to a line in.



> Switch "Mono" in "Off"?


Yes, mono turned off.

Also turn MON MIX all the way around to the COMPUTER position (all the way clockwise).


----------



## manstein (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks

I am going to order a mono cable

Trs to rca:T


----------



## manstein (Dec 16, 2012)

Hummm....

and...

If I choose to connect "line in" to headphones output...

Do I need a mono cable too?

Thanks in advance


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

manstein said:


> Hummm....
> 
> and...
> 
> ...


One can't simply "mix" 2 signals into one by using a mono cable,( bad things can happen ) .

Buy a stereo 1/4" cable that breaks out to (2) mono 1/4" male ends .










Better yet, forget about using the headphone output for anything but headphone usage .

:sn:


----------



## manstein (Dec 16, 2012)

Ok.

I'll do it.

Only line out right to line in right

:bigsmile:


----------



## manstein (Dec 16, 2012)

Hello again

I have done the soundcard calibration.

This is the result.

What is your opinion?

Thanks in advance


----------



## manstein (Dec 16, 2012)

This is the cable I have bought


----------



## manstein (Dec 16, 2012)

Anybody can tell me if is it right?

Thanks


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes, that's fine for the loopback on a 144 MkII.


----------



## manstein (Dec 16, 2012)

Thank you very much


----------

